# K3 - Can't create collections



## depthfunction (Sep 5, 2010)

I can't create any collections on my K3. I know how to do it, but the option to create collections in Home -> Menu is "grayed out". I can see the option but I can't select it.

My Kindle is registered.

The only possible solution that I can think of is that I need to connect to wifi to sync something somehow. I don't have wifi, though (I've been adding content via the USB cable).

Is that the problem -- do I need to connect to the internet? -- or is there something else that I haven't thought of?

Thanks.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, it appears that the wi-fi (or 3G) connection has to be enabled to create collections. If you Kindle is wi-fi only, get to somewhere - like your local library - that has a public wi-fi hotspot.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Agree with the answer above. Isn't your collection data stored/backed-up at Amazon? IF so, you probably need to be connected to set up collections (I have a K1, so I don't know for sure).


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Collections _are_ backed up by Amazon but it doesn't seem like you need to be connected to set one up. I tried switching off my wireless and I was still able to set up a collection. This may be one of those silly glitches that just needs a restart to clear it up.


----------



## babyd (Jul 30, 2010)

I think you need to sync the kindle with amazon at least once before collections become available, after that they are there all the time


----------



## depthfunction (Sep 5, 2010)

Yep, connecting to wifi did the trick. Creating and adding collections is available to me now. Thanks.


----------

